

The Lance Decision - eliajf
http://juniormiller1310.blogspot.com/2012/08/the-lance-decision.html

======
eliajf
Excellent read on the Lance Armstrong fiasco. There is mixed reports on
whether USADA can repeal Armstrong's tour wins, though. Most amazing
revelation: all seven runner's up to Armstrong have either been found guilty
of or admitted doping.

